# BEST grim reaper (or skull) mask and skeletal hands/forearms?



## neomage2021 (Mar 12, 2012)

http://compositeeffects.com/silprod.php?prodcode=SMYOR01&refer=masks 

They can paint it anyway you want as well. Here is an example

http://compositeeffects.com/image_storage/alterations/TATTOO/image_106.jpg

and gloves!

http://compositeeffects.com/silprod.php?prodcode=SGFRK01&refer=gloves


----------



## neomage2021 (Mar 12, 2012)

or if you want to save a bit of money but still have full movement.

http://shatteredfx.com/?q=node/77#o...cone_half_mask?q=the_ghoul_silicone_half_mask


----------



## LivingDeadGuy (Nov 22, 2008)

Those look pretty cool, but the Composite Effects are just too expensive for me. Any other recommendations, folks? Thanks!


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

Skull at http://www.boneyardfx.com/fxfaces.htm


----------



## theImpaler (Nov 3, 2012)

here's a few neat and affordable ones
http://fullmoonmasks.com/pro1126303.html
http://fullmoonmasks.com/pro1350096.html

these guys seem to have a ton of cool reaper stuff, on sale too
http://fullmoonmasks.com/pro1412565.html


----------



## LOTH (Oct 7, 2011)

This one is from CFX but it's a hood so a bit cheaper looks great tho http://www.compositeeffects.com/page_product.php?product=SMSKH01


----------



## LivingDeadGuy (Nov 22, 2008)

I decided on these:
http://fullmoonmasks.com/pro1126303.html
http://fullmoonmasks.com/pro1350028.html
http://fullmoonmasks.com/pro1276538.html

Pretty satisfied, and I got it all on sale!
Thanks for all that posted!


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Personally, I like this guy. http://www.halloweenstore.com/store/PMG6564220.html
For gloves: I have these. 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B008PVZ5JC/ref=redir_mdp_mobile/276-9084667-5349149


----------



## GraveyardGus (Sep 26, 2009)

Very interesting, I'm familiar with Zagone Studios but not with Full Moon. Do they have videos of the moving mouth masks in action?


----------

